# Dandruff Cat.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, Ellie is my kibble cat whom I've tried to put on raw several times over the last year to no avail. Even getting her to eat canned food is a battle, but that's one I've revisited recently. 
She has done well on Evo, Instinct, Orijen, Wilderness, and Merrick B.G. dry foods in the last year. She handles rotation and transition very well with no digestive upset, so I tend to switch after every bag. 
We get all kinds of sample junk in the mail at work. One recently was a can of Chicken Soup Adult Cat canned food. She ate it! And liked it!
I keep hearing that for cats, even a mid grade canned food is better than a high grade dry food. So, I ordered a case of that, as well as California Natural Venison and Rice. She loves them both and has been eating them-for the most part- with no problem. 

My only issue: now she has dandruff. She's always been a little on the dry skin side. I would see a couple flakes every now and then if i really looked for them. But now, she has white specs all over, and since shes a dark chocolate brown, it's painfully obvious. She's only been eating the canned food for maybe a week, for about 25% of her diet. So maybe it's not even food-related, but maybe its the grains which she has not had? (By the way, I did try all the grain free cans, she turns her nose up at them)

So, I tried adding a tiny bit of fish oil to her food, which then made her refuse to eat it. Why? Because she's the most difficult cat ever to feed. That's why. 

I have mackerel thawing, which I plan to smash to oblivion and maybe have luck with that. ANything else I can do??


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Shove a fish oil pill down her throat. Or the dandruff is a reaction to grains, etc and fish oil won't help....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep her on the Evo Herring and Salmon formula, my cats go through fazes of really liking a food for a period of time and this is the IT food right now, my complaint is they have gained weight, but their skin and coat are marvelous!

Then you could supplement with the canned that you bought the case of.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you tried feeding Sardines? Even my finickiest of cats who can't/won't eat canned food will eat a little bit of Sardines. Cats definitely can be a challenge, I have a 5 month old kitten who WON'T eat anything but Raw LMAO, she hears me open the freezer and comes running, climbs in it and starts pulling the packages out, still transitioning my cats so trying to feed canned and Raw I fed her some canned the other day and she looked at me like "Are you serious?" & walked away LOL.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Keep her on the Evo Herring and Salmon formula, my cats go through fazes of really liking a food for a period of time and this is the IT food right now, my complaint is they have gained weight, but their skin and coat are marvelous!
> 
> Then you could supplement with the canned that you bought the case of.


this is what she's on right now.
But she hasn't gained weight- because I don't overfeed her.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Will she eat dry food soaked in water? That could be a good way to eliminate grains while giving her the moisture she'd get from canned food (which is mainly why it's "better" than kibble)


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Will she eat dry food soaked in water? That could be a good way to eliminate grains while giving her the moisture she'd get from canned food (which is mainly why it's "better" than kibble)


hmmm, something to try tonight


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey how'd it go?


----------

